# I and my Mandolin :-)



## linoy

Hello everyone!!!

Wish you would like to watch my mandolin videos. I play for 11 years, since I was 8 years old (now I am 19s) and really love the mandolin.

Also I will be happy to hear your comments and Suggestions. 

My Youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/IsraeLinoy

My video with the orchestra:






Thank you 

Linoy Israel.


----------



## kv466

No suggestions from me but I really did enjoy it...I mostly enjoy my mandolin via bluegrass...keep doing what you're doing...you play very nicely.


----------



## Philip

Very nice! I didn't know they taught mandolin at the conservatory


----------



## Guest

Very enjoyable .....well done


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> Very nice! I didn't know they taught mandolin at the conservatory


They teach kazoo at the conservatory too you know.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They teach kazoo at the conservatory too you know.


Has anyone composed a kazoo concerto with a kick *** kazoo cadenza at the end?


----------



## kv466

jani said:


> Has anyone composed a kazoo concerto with a kick *** kazoo cadenza at the end?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Very good.


----------



## Tero

That's a lot of mandolins. And some winds?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Has anyone composed a kazoo concerto with a kick *** kazoo cadenza at the end?


I play Haydn's Trumpet Concerto on the kazoo often.


----------



## BurningDesire

Beautiful playing ^_^ Mandolin is a great instrument that shouldn't be ignored by the contemporary composer. Maybe I'll be able to contribute some worthwhile literature for you to play one day


----------



## Jaws

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I play Haydn's Trumpet Concerto on the kazoo often.


There is a community orchestra near here that would be much improved if the oboe section played their parts on the kazoo.


----------

